# My 180" Home Cinema. 2 Screen shots- New guy from Vancouver!



## sunny

Hi Guys..I'll post some more pics soon of the room and setup.Here's 2 for now.

I've got a 180" Draper screen with HK acoustics.

I just found this site and excited to improve my setup and color calibration techniques etc.

Thanks

Enjoy..
































Here's direct links as well if the images don't appear:

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa168/setiamotors/DSC_3172.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa168/setiamotors/DSC_3166.jpg

http://i198.photobucket.com/albums/aa168/setiamotors/DSC_3164.jpg


----------



## sunny

Strange..the images are appearing while I edit but not in the post? Anybody know why?


----------



## sunny

Panasonic 2000AE Projector


----------



## spartanstew




----------



## ssaudio

very nice. can I come over and watch some movies


----------



## sunny

Thanks spartanstew for the pic upload..

ssaudio..of course brother anytime!


----------



## todd03blown

looks great!! Nice job!!


----------



## sunny

Thanks. What's the biggest screen here on the forum? I'm building a new house and thinking of going bigger for next house.


----------



## dpromano76

thats massive!, but do I detect daylight?


----------



## westsiderider

howdy sunny your room and what i'm just finishing are so similar in dimension and where u went black i went with 3 shades of very dark blue...with the lights off, you can't see your hand 2 inches off your face....now it's projector and screen buying time...i'm in the okanagan valley ever heading this way, please stop by for a visit be in touch dusty akers


----------



## Prof.

VERY nice...:T


sunny said:


> Thanks. What's the biggest screen here on the forum? I'm building a new house and thinking of going bigger for next house.


I think it might yours!!


----------



## Acou-ing-Arturo

Hello ... nice HT ... I've got a question, does it sounds as great as it looks? I mean, what about the acoustics of the room?

Anyways great job ... and another question ... how much have you invested in it?

Greetings from South America! :wave:

Godspeed! :bigsmile:


----------



## chrapladm

Thats a huge screen. Do you have any shots or pictures from the seated position?

In other words do you have any pics of the whole screen wall instead of just the screen snap shots?


----------



## westsiderider

what are your room dimensions


----------



## thagerty

I wanted a black room, but the wife forced me to do chocolate brown...


----------



## westsiderider

choclate brown,,i went with a threesome of blue light ceiling slightly darker side rear walls and the front as black as blue can get..do you get out to the okanagan ever...i have yet to meet another audio friend here yet..be in touch cheers dusty akers


----------



## westsiderider

oh yeah i forgot the floor is a black expoxy from kelowna plastics laters


----------



## makudon007

Would like if u post... Equipment gallery too


----------



## fitzwaddle

What mode are you using? I would have thought it would be pretty hard to get enough light from a PT-AE2000 to fill that big a screen.


----------



## TypeA

nm


----------



## leousm

Looks great!! :sn:


----------



## fusionrx

Have that same projector, and a 15' wide wall (if I move the shelves). Wonder if I could get my image that big ?  My only problem is I don't light control my room to the same extent that you do.


----------



## detector19

All I can say is WOW...

Sony KDL46HX701
Sony 32S5100
Sony 120 GB PS3 slim
Sony-BDP-N460
Denon- AVR-591 
Harmony 880


----------



## bigvag

Do you have any pics with the lights on, to see the rest of the room.


----------



## MarAgt

180 inches??? :yikes::yikes::yikes: Holly Mother of God!!! That's not a home theater, that's an ACTUAL theater!!! 

Really Nice!!!


----------



## chrapladm

Looks like Sunny doesn't come to this site very much.


----------



## splatman2

Nice setup. Only wish we could see more of the theater with more lights on.


----------

